# Mobile pressure washer spray gun connector - Result kudos to Chain Reaction



## Kbrook (8 Oct 2017)

Long shot really but has anybody got a connector piece for Mobi or Aqua 2 go pressure washer lying about, perhaps from a washer that has completely packed up.
It's this bit I want, not sure if I may be able to use an alternative but thought I'd try here first. Many thanks


----------



## Randomnerd (8 Oct 2017)

Should be standard 3/4 coupling - like an outside tap to hose push fit connector. Plenty in brass on the usual ecommerce sites. Gardena do good stuff if plastics are your thing. Steer clear of Hozelock gear. Thanks for reminding me I need one too....


----------



## Kbrook (8 Oct 2017)

Thanks I'll go to B and Q and have a look


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Oct 2017)

You could pick a pretty cheap generic one up at most hardware stores,wilkos ect.


----------



## bruce1530 (8 Oct 2017)

B&Q do their “own brand” ones for about a pound or so, or the hozelock ones for nearer a fiver

edit: http://www.diy.com/departments/verve-3-in-1-tap-connector/1578102_BQ.prd


----------



## Kbrook (9 Oct 2017)

Thanks for all the suggestions but it turns out it's not a generic part. The male part in mine is narrower than the standard fitting, mine is 1/2 inch as opposed to 3/4 on standard. Been to three shops and all say go back to the manufacturer, unfortunately Mobi don't seem to be around any more and Aqua 2 go look like they might have the part but it's bloody expensive for a part that I'm not sure will fit.
Typical


----------



## Randomnerd (9 Oct 2017)

You can get a normal 3/4 tap connector with a 1/2 insert inside. 
For example
https://www.waterirrigation.co.uk/gardena-threaded-tap-connector.html
A good garden centre will stock if you dont want to pay the carriage. Or try your local plumbers' merchant for a decent brass one


----------



## Kbrook (9 Oct 2017)

Thanks but it's not that end that's the problem it's the other end, the end that plugs into the bit on the hose.

I need soe sort of reducer for the other end but it doesn't seem to exist


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Oct 2017)

Can you not get by with one of these?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobi-hose-ends/rp-prod89131


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Oct 2017)

Which bit needs to be 1/2 the threaded part or the sticky out bit?


----------



## Kbrook (9 Oct 2017)

I n


GrumpyGregry said:


> Can you not get by with one of these?
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobi-hose-ends/rp-prod89131[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi, thanks for the reply, it's the bit that fits into that I need.


----------



## Kbrook (9 Oct 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Which bit needs to be 1/2 the threaded part or the sticky out bit?


The sticky out bit is 1/2 outer diameter


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Oct 2017)

Heat the end of the hose and strech it a bit,then if needed you could attach jubilee clip to secure.


----------



## Kbrook (9 Oct 2017)

Unfortunately that's not going to work,even the existing end won't fit into the hose even with heating there is no way a larger diameter end will fit into the hose itself which has a much smaller diameter than the connector.

I've taken enough of all your time, thanks gor all your efforts going to have to bite the bullet and pay for a very overpriced part.


----------



## Kbrook (13 Oct 2017)

Reply from Chain reaction to my email

Hi xxxxxx

It may be Friday 13th but today is your lucky day.

I have a bag of spares in the office and I'll send you a couple of these parts out today on a priority as a gesture of goodwill.

I trust this helps.

Kind regards,

Clifford


Now my favourite bike shop!


----------

